

Your ORM Sucks - mcfunley
http://omniti.com/seeds/your-orm-sucks

======
yesreally
"I don’t like frameworks. Web application frameworks, ORMs, whatever."

You are not the first to think this, and you are right about being able to
have less bloat and understand what is going on and have more control if you
do it in SQL and avoid unnecessary VOs, too many queries, etc. But, you are
wrong. The fact is that you probably will at some point benefit more from
understanding the ORM and framework and you will be able to write code faster.
If the bloat is acceptable to the user, and it gives you more time to do other
stuff, then just use it.

